# Mathews Apex 7 or Apex 8?



## pjmarcher (Oct 28, 2009)

Any feedback on Apex 8 versus Apex 7 for 3D shooting? I realize that the Apex 7 is faster but would like to know overall shooting performance of the two bows. Thanks.


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

if you are in that 29-30+in draw length the apex 8 is a good choice still get some speed out a very forgiving bow. If you are a shorter draw id go with the apex7. Give you some more options for arrow weights.


----------



## WCH (Aug 1, 2006)

schmel_me said:


> if you are in that 29-30+in draw length the apex 8 is a good choice still get some speed out a very forgiving bow. If you are a shorter draw id go with the apex7. Give you some more options for arrow weights.


This, both bows are very well known and have incredible success.


----------



## pjmarcher (Oct 28, 2009)

I am a 29.5 to 30 inch draw. Depending on the bow. I shot the Monster 7 last year for 3D. Good shooting bow but was thinking of going with a bow that is a little more forgiving this year. Shot an Apex 7 when they first came out several years back. Good bow. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

Take a C4 riser and mill down the pockets to accept Monster limbs and cams. 38 ata 7 bh 330+ ibo


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

pjmarcher said:


> I am a 29.5 to 30 inch draw. Depending on the bow. I shot the Monster 7 last year for 3D. Good shooting bow but was thinking of going with a bow that is a little more forgiving this year. Shot an Apex 7 when they first came out several years back. Good bow.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


Apex 8 with your draw would be the better choice.

DB


----------



## pjmarcher (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 48archer (Mar 19, 2009)

Mathewsju said:


> Take a C4 riser and mill down the pockets to accept Monster limbs and cams. 38 ata 7 bh 330+ ibo


I would love to hear more about this bow...fill us in some more on this.


----------



## Davik (Apr 16, 2003)

Mathewsju said:


> Take a C4 riser and mill down the pockets to accept Monster limbs and cams. 38 ata 7 bh 330+ ibo


That's what Mathews SHOULD have made this year...but didn't!


----------



## gryfox00 (Jun 11, 2007)

_ agree_


----------



## mathewsdad (Apr 26, 2012)

I love my apex 7 at 28" , i think if i were longer i would def go with the 8


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

I agree with your longer draw length I personally would go with the 8... but as a side note if Mathews would come out with a longer ATA Monster..say 36-38" version- well I think sells would good up for sure.. I understand from a business point that there are alot more hunters than target shooters but we've been asking for this type of bow to be built for a couple years now and all we get is the same ol' Apex's and C4's... now don't get me wrong they are great bows, and all of the hunters want there supershort ATA bows to hunt with but just once it would be nice to see a bow come out that us target archers would drool over!!!!


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

I would timeout the Apex 8 at your draw length. I love mine. I've shot an Apex 8 since 2011 and it's very forgiving. I shot the C4 before that it shot great too.


----------



## pjmarcher (Oct 28, 2009)

What kind of speeds do you get out if your Apex 8?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## conquest (Mar 3, 2003)

I have a 28.5" draw and shoot the Apex 8. 280 at 60# with a 320 arrow.


----------



## mustang kid (Jul 14, 2009)

Me personally, I would try both of them. I shot an Apex 8 last year at 27 inches and shot it better than any bow I've ever owned. Yeah, most are gonna say I shouldn't shoot the 8, but rather the 7. I would try them both and see which you like best.


----------



## ACE430 (May 19, 2006)

I have shot both at 28.5 and the Apex is by far a better bow than the Apex 7.


----------

